# SLX - Silex Systems



## shawry_190 (27 April 2006)

Just wondering on what is causing the sudden drop in SLX price over the last month.  

I can only really see two possible reasons for this

1.  Expected partnership being delayed

2.  Iran's uranium enrichment program causing bad publicity

Look forward to some discussion


----------



## shawry_190 (1 May 2006)

Ok no one has replied to my thread.

Silex gained 0.51 cents today or 15% or so.

In reply to my own thread, citing todays announcement it seems that possible partnership being delayed was the cause of the losses over the past couple of weeks, if any one has any thoughts on the issue please feel free to post a reply or email me.


----------



## Sainter (16 May 2006)

If you believe what's written on sharescene site (which I generally do as I'm one of the writers-albeit with a slightly different name), then Canada's Cameco is the most likely buyer of the U technology. The timeframe for the SLX announcement places it sometime around now, which coincides with Johnnie Howard's visit to the USA and Canada. Nuclear power is high on their agenda. It seems to fit....
Cheers!


----------



## Claudius (29 May 2006)

Anyone else see the big write-up in the weekend's SMH?
It put a very positive spin on the companies achievements and prospects.
I was expecting a lot of new interest today (Monday) as a result and yet it only moved up 3.2% in a strong market.
what's it going to take to move this stock?


----------



## ggumpshots (19 September 2006)

Claudius said:
			
		

> Anyone else see the big write-up in the weekend's SMH?
> It put a very positive spin on the companies achievements and prospects.
> I was expecting a lot of new interest today (Monday) as a result and yet it only moved up 3.2% in a strong market.
> what's it going to take to move this stock?



A Nuclear war?.well it is moving now........why?


----------



## shawry_190 (3 October 2006)

SLX went into a trading halt today pending an announcement to the mkt???


----------



## mlennox (4 October 2006)

Signed with GE 15mill in the bank and commercialisation of technology planned for 16th of this month.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (4 October 2006)

mlennox said:
			
		

> signed with GE 15mill in the bank and commercialisation of technology planned for 16th of this month.




I have followed this share like Long John Silver ,parrot on me shoulder ,rum in my top pocket .SLX was sold to me as share going places (by my broker at UBS at the time)-which it did :some years ago then slumped ,but it seems there's action at last .Is it a good time to get on ? Geeeeeeeee perhaps I should consult the parrot,or even the rum! Any thoughts ,have I missed the boat?
AYE AYE me thinks so!
PS: when GE gets onboard things tend to happen!!!!!


----------



## mlennox (12 October 2006)

4.51 Bid atm got up to 4.72 yesterday bluesky from here announcement on the 16th re: commercialisation..


----------



## mlennox (16 October 2006)

yay for the 16th


----------



## Jimminy (12 March 2007)

*SLX - Silex*

surprised no one is following this company on here.

Today it put on 13%.

Was a $1 share in mid 05 and closed today at all time high of $8.30.

GE is in bed with Silex and those who don't know about this company I suggest you do your research. If you would like exposure to the nuclear industry given its prospects over the coming decades but wish to stay away from explorers and producers then I suggest this may interest you.

Put plainly this company has "the best" technology no one else has to enrich uranium. It also has other technology interests. http://www.silex.com.au/

I suggest you also read up on the benefits of uranium enrichment to the nuclear industry.

This article is also of interest. The US mightn't know who the company is after reading this article, but trust me it is Silex.

http://www.isecureonline.com/reports/CUT/ECUTH380/


----------



## Portfolio (12 March 2007)

*Re: SLX - Silex*

I dont think there is much in this as the directors are selling shares and they would be in the best position to know what this company actually has.

Sounds more like a marketing strategy to get a client base of subscribers.


----------



## Jimminy (13 March 2007)

*Re: SLX - Silex*

I disagree.

Silex is likely to hit $XXX today and if you know the company and research well you will realise why. Don't miss the opportunity.


----------



## Portfolio (13 March 2007)

So the directors don't follow their own stock.....i dont think so.
Short term speculation and the stock will settle alot lower than it is at the moment.


----------



## Jimminy (13 March 2007)

oh well it is history now but my prediction was $9 and low and behold the high for the day is $9.

Well I hope for your sake it does settle back down. Has a speeding ticket now so it is likely to. But have a read of the response from Silex. Great response.


----------



## Sean K (13 March 2007)

Jimminy said:
			
		

> oh well it is history now but my prediction was $9 and low and behold the high for the day is $9.
> 
> Well I hope for your sake it does settle back down. Has a speeding ticket now so it is likely to. But have a read of the response from Silex. Great response.



Yes, it gapped up to $9.00 and since it's 'no news' response has drifted back to $8.55. It might continue or recover some, too early to tell.

So, if someone had have tried to get on this at the open, they would be down 50 cents, so far. 

Jimminy, please read the ASF policy on ramping, point one. If you are going to do it, you must provide technical or fundamental analysis of why it's going to get there. Anything else is considered a ramp.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4773


----------



## MichaelD (14 March 2007)

*Re: SLX - Silex*



			
				Jimminy said:
			
		

> This article is also of interest. The US mightn't know who the company is after reading this article, but trust me it is Silex.
> 
> http://www.isecureonline.com/reports/CUT/ECUTH380/



Disclaimer: I have a pyramided long position in SLX from below $4. I entered the position purely on a technical basis with no knowledge of what SLX did.

Despite the fact that someone ramping this stock is in my best interests...if someone is as good a stockpicker as claimed to be in this newsletter then surely;

a/ they wouldn't be selling their wares for $49 USD per annum
b/ they wouldn't be selling their wares for any amount of $

...unless...

The stockpicking skill and the newsletter are intertwined parts of the one big master plan. (One possible explanation.)

Still, gotta admit that it's an island of green amidst a sea of red today (and only one of those reds is a short).


----------



## Jimminy (14 March 2007)

well done Michael D.

Yes, on a good run at present  . Today's action suggests off-shore buying to me.


----------



## Sean K (14 March 2007)

What an outstanding run. I looked at this about 12 months ago as a link to the U Phoria, but was a little stretched at the time so passed. Now....  

That breakout through $7.20 was significant. Can't keep going verticle though can it? Must be tempting to lock in some profits Michael? 

Not sure how to put a $$ value on this at the moment.

Not sure how any average punter can tell that people are buying this from overseas either.


----------



## Jimminy (14 March 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> Not sure how any average punter can tell that people are buying this from overseas either.




Three reasons:

1. ASX down today
2. Ramping of stock via link I posted recently - US
3. GE being US = o/s buying.

As I said "suggests o/s buying to me". Didn't say I "can tell" Kenna. 

Thing with Silex laser technology is that they receive up to 12% revenue in their deal with GE.....read that again - 12% revenue. Not 12% of profit.

Also there are key target payments along the way. DYOR on this. It's all on their website.

Lower risk u play imho. Look at all the nuclear power stations to be built in the next 20 years. That's why.


----------



## Sean K (14 March 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> Not sure how any average punter can tell that people are buying this from overseas either.




Suppose this is one way:

1508 [Dow Jones] Silex Systems (SLX.AU) bucks negative market trend, surging 7.9% to record A$9.27 on lively trading of 578,614, up by half since Feb. 27, up 28% in a week. Powerful surge has attracted interest from stock exchange, newspapers, spurring coverage that's helping SLX reach for the sky. Investors heartened by news JV partner GE aims to shorten timeline, commercialize SLX uranium enrichment technology; increased interest from international financial community in SLX activities, particularly for uranium enrichment, high-efficiency solar conversion cells; offshore fund buying of SLX shares. (RCB)


----------



## MichaelD (14 March 2007)

Jimminy said:
			
		

> well done Michael D.



It's nothing to do with skill. It's just a signal like many other signals. It is the nature of long term trend following to capture these sorts of outliers. If it wasn't this one, it would have been another.


			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Must be tempting to lock in some profits Michael?



Grabbing one's profits and running is the worst possible thing you can do to the overall expectancy of a long term trend following system, so no, there is no desire to lock in profits. To put this another way, it is best not to fall in love with open equity.

SLX will declare in due course when it is time to exit. I will, however, also mention that I've profitably traded some of the breakouts in my short term system for a little extra cream on top.


----------



## nizar (14 March 2007)

MichaelD said:
			
		

> It's nothing to do with skill. It's just a signal like many other signals. It is the nature of long term trend following to capture these sorts of outliers. If it wasn't this one, it would have been another.
> Grabbing one's profits and running is the worst possible thing you can do to the overall expectancy of a long term trend following system, so no, there is no desire to lock in profits. To put this another way, it is best not to fall in love with open equity.
> 
> SLX will declare in due course when it is time to exit. I will, however, also mention that I've profitably traded some of the breakouts in my short term system for a little extra cream on top.




You should write a book.
Seriously.
But then again why would waste your time, trading is probably more profitable.
(and of course u cant backtest royalties to see if writing a book is, or is likely to be profitable LOL)


----------



## MichaelD (14 March 2007)

nizar said:
			
		

> You should write a book.
> Seriously.
> But then again why would waste your time, trading is probably more profitable.
> (and of course u cant backtest royalties to see if writing a book is, or is likely to be profitable LOL)



Hehe. IMO lots of long term trend followers have done exactly that to help pay the bills in between outlier trades.

At the moment, I'd prefer to spend my time honing the skills required to extract a profit from falling markets.


----------



## Portfolio (14 March 2007)

Why wouldnt GE just take them over if there was that much upside? I'm sure they could find $500 million. The people in the know (directors) are selling not buying which makes me think this stock is being ramped rather than anything fundamental.


----------



## Sainter (14 March 2007)

Portfolio,
Are you downramping? Or did you not read the weekend AFR? The answer was there-the directors owns bucketloads of shares, and this is the only trade they've done since 2004. AND it was only done 'cos an institution was at them so they could get a decent number of shares without pushing the price way, way up. I am guessing that the relevant institution is also on a nod and a wink to continue to buy x number of shares which, as we know, has pushed the price up. 
If you knew what you were talking about wrt Silex, you would not be making such comments. 
Cheers!


----------



## Jimminy (15 March 2007)

Just an observation, but the buy side for this morning is quite incredible. Sitting here with big grin.


----------



## michael_selway (18 March 2007)

Jimminy said:
			
		

> Just an observation, but the buy side for this morning is quite incredible. Sitting here with big grin.




This company has done very well.

Do u know when it's forecast to be profitable?

thx

MS


----------



## explod (18 March 2007)

nizar said:
			
		

> You should write a book.
> Seriously.
> But then again why would waste your time, trading is probably more profitable.
> (and of course u cant backtest royalties to see if writing a book is, or is likely to be profitable LOL)





There is a very good book covering this subject in clear and detailed form.  Check out "Trend Following" Michael Covel, Prentice Hall 2004.  I have improved my returns very positively since taking it on board.   The punch line: a trend is your friend until the bend.   At that point a proportional time scale or drop stop loss percentage should have been determined for exit.  And by the way, I like the way this trend is developing 

I have no connection with book sales or the publisher etc., nor am I qualified to give financial advice


----------



## Sainter (18 March 2007)

michael_selway said:
			
		

> This company has done very well.
> 
> Do u know when it's forecast to be profitable?
> 
> ...



Michael,
Depends. For U, if it works, timeline was originally about 2013 (excluding milestone payments), but GE is looking at shortening that by 2 or so years = 2011. Note SLX is effectively 'free carried' on this, with no further costs payable by SLX-GE is paying for it all, including the research/development.
If solar cells work, then they might start getting income late 07/08, profitable 08/09. Look for a partner to bankroll the production side of things (their cost to partner up with what is shaping up to be the most efficient solar technology in the world) with majority maintained by SLX.
But SLX will be more fully priced before then. 
This is a 'buy if you believe' stock.
Cheers!


----------



## Jimminy (20 March 2007)

and plenty believe....testing $11.00 today. High of $10.95.   

Ever since news of GE fast-tracking the laser technology for u enrichment has let slip, this share has had a rocket under it. The chart is quite scary. When does one jump and pull the parachute???

Never I say - this one in the superfund for me.


----------



## Jimminy (20 March 2007)

up 15% as I type......wowee    $11.44. Kachingggg....


----------



## DionM (20 March 2007)

Wow ... crazy growth today.

And I thought $9 was the peak


----------



## nizar (20 March 2007)

explod said:
			
		

> There is a very good book covering this subject in clear and detailed form.  Check out "Trend Following" Michael Covel, Prentice Hall 2004.  I have improved my returns very positively since taking it on board.   The punch line: a trend is your friend until the bend.   At that point a proportional time scale or drop stop loss percentage should have been determined for exit.  And by the way, I like the way this trend is developing
> 
> I have no connection with book sales or the publisher etc., nor am I qualified to give financial advice




Funny you mention that book as im in the middle of reading it RIGHT NOW.
Its gold really.
A real eye-opener.


----------



## MichaelD (20 March 2007)

Some apt quotes:

"Stocks will run harder and further than you ever thought possible."
"The market will remain irrational longer than you can remain solvent."

Having had this in my portfolio for a while, I have been used to seeing it trading with a fairly wide spread and sedate volumes.

Until today, I interpreted the recent price/volume action in this stock as still being remarkably sedate given the very impressive gains being posted - there wasn't a speculative feel about it like you get with the small miners with the typical huge parcels on the buy/sell sides whipping volume into a frenzy for no good reason except to enrich the few at the expense of the many. 

I felt that the interpretation for this was that there were buyers perfectly willing to buy this stock from sellers, but they weren't going to be paying just any price for the stock. There weren't all that many sellers - let's face it, everyone long in this stock is sitting on an open profit. Fundies would be holding because of faith in the company. Techies would be holding because the price was going up.

Today, volumes increased substantially, particularly in the last hour or two of trade. I wonder now whether the speculators have grabbed this stock - the volume of trade tomorrow will be interesting to see.

Of course, all of the above could be absolute rubbish (and won't change how I trade SLX), but it is interesting to observe.


----------



## the barry (20 March 2007)

Was thinking about jumping in tomorrow, as i have for the past week. Thinking maybe i will wait for the correction and jump in then. I am sure that at some point this stock will have a major downturn, but the way things are going that could be the $20 dollar mark. To jump in, or not jump in. That is the question........


----------



## Jimminy (20 March 2007)

Well there is an order for 100,000 shares sitting at the head of the queue at close today. That is over $1 million dollars.  

So I doubt that is a trader buy. But yes I agree Silex is getting more and more attention and given today's volume tomorrows open should be interesting - particularly with someone wanting over 1 million dollars worth of shares.....


----------



## Sainter (20 March 2007)

American institutions are buying it cos they have a better idea on how to value these things, unlike 99% of the Oz institutions. They were doing this quietly for a month or so before the AFR let slip Saturday a week ago that it was happening. Since then it has run hard, as though their cover was blown. 
And to also show the USA has woken up to it, check out this link from a tipsheet company-they're on about SLX.


http://www.isecureonline.com/reports/CUT/ECUTH380/

Cheers!


----------



## Jimminy (20 March 2007)

Sainter said:
			
		

> http://www.isecureonline.com/reports/CUT/ECUTH380/




I had already posted this link on this thread last week but not to worry - those new to the thread should still have a read of it as it enables newbies to better understand SLX.


----------



## Sainter (20 March 2007)

Sorry mate-didn't see it here. I picked it up from SS where I usually hang out as my alter ego-a very informative site for this stock.
Cheers!


----------



## Jimminy (21 March 2007)

could $12.00 this morning based upon preopen buy depth - this thing is an absolute wrecking ball at present and is not letting up. With a good night in o/s markets we should see the momentum continuing today on this stock.

Hope you are watching Portfolio and have learnt to research a little more why directors buy and sell.


----------



## Jimminy (21 March 2007)

UP 20% AT OPEN - GOING NUTS!!!!    UP TO $13.40


----------



## the barry (21 March 2007)

Jimminy said:
			
		

> UP 20% AT OPEN - GOING NUTS!!!!    UP TO $13.40




I knew i would jinx this stock when i jumped in. Back to 12.15. What goes up must come down.


----------



## Jimminy (21 March 2007)

Alot of profit taking at present - 20% rise just craziness...Should have sold some myself but in for the long haul on this baby.

Back to $11.50 ish.


----------



## Ferret (21 March 2007)

Looks like lots of small investors trading now.  Market depth shows lots of round number parcels - 500, 1000 etc.

Its getting overdone but I've held since June and like the long term prospects so I'll ride out the correction.  Held a parcel of 15000 a couple of years ago and sold out at $1.32 for a reasonable profit at the time.  Ah - regrets!  This time I'll hang on.

Ferret


----------



## the barry (23 March 2007)

MichaelD said:
			
		

> It's nothing to do with skill. It's just a signal like many other signals. It is the nature of long term trend following to capture these sorts of outliers. If it wasn't this one, it would have been another.
> Grabbing one's profits and running is the worst possible thing you can do to the overall expectancy of a long term trend following system, so no, there is no desire to lock in profits. To put this another way, it is best not to fall in love with open equity.
> 
> SLX will declare in due course when it is time to exit. I will, however, also mention that I've profitably traded some of the breakouts in my short term system for a little extra cream on top.




Just wondering wether silex is giving the signal to exit. Run has defintatly come out of this one. What price would you see it consolidating at???


----------



## MichaelD (24 March 2007)

the barry said:
			
		

> Just wondering wether silex is giving the signal to exit. Run has defintatly come out of this one. What price would you see it consolidating at???



A long-winded answer is in order to accurately portray my current view of this position. It's not meant to dodge answering your question, but to present you with the way I look at this trade, which is that it is merely one trade among hundreds.

Silex is in my long term trend following system, which utilizes a 6.5 ATR stop. ATR stops get wider as volatility increases, thus this stop is currently at 8.63, so is nowhere near the current price action. If the volatility of SLX decreases from here, this stop will automatically move closer to the price action.

If I were to be trading this as a breakout trade in my short term system on one of the recent breakout signals, the stop would currently be at 11.47, again not breached by the close today.

As a candlestick formation, the current candle is a very typical hammer formation (long tail hanging down, prices open/close near the top of the range). This is said to be quite a bullish candle when it appears in this fashion. The alleged psychology behind this candle is that the last of those who wanted to get out today did so after the open (hence the long tail), but then there were enough interested buyers around to push the price back up again to where it started. Note that I do not trade according to candlestick patterns so make of this commentary what you will.

I do not know whether SLX will go up, down or sideways from here. All I do is follow my trading plan which at the moment tells me to hold SLX.


----------



## Ferret (3 April 2007)

Today a little red boat in a sea of green.

The last few weeks shows just how crazy the market can act.

There was certainly a great opportunity here for traders.  I'm still sitting on mine and hope they will eventually be the microsoft of the laser world!

Ferret


----------



## ben73 (17 May 2007)

Whats the latest feelings on Silex?    
I have made some good money on this one and would like to see it continue.


----------



## l3vip (28 June 2007)

*SILEX SYSTEMS LTD ORD*

Anyone have any idea why this stock tanked yesterday???


----------



## Moneybags (28 June 2007)

A heap of stocks were down yesterday, have a look at the overall market performance, also linked to Uranium which is correcting ATM.

MB


----------



## Jimminy (4 October 2007)

Silex has signed a contract with the two largest (nuclear) utilities in the US for their enrichment services. Has shot up 30% at one stage.  Happy days ahead for holders....


----------



## osmosis (13 March 2008)

SLX has ridden a downward spiral since a high in June last year of over $11. Is there any long term reason to but this stock now or is it very speculative? Thanks.


----------



## Sainter (13 March 2008)

As a R & D stock with no cashflow it is by definition speculative. However, look at what they have and you might be prepared to take a punt. Besides the GE deal, they're working in the solar cell area, and they believe they can make solar cells with >40% efficiency using cheap materials and 'standard' production processes. basically they have patents covering the novel aspects of the cells.The prototype cells will be made sometime in the next 2-6 weeks. Positive news on % efficiency (eg say 30+%, preferably 40+%) could see this quickly recover the ground it has lost over the past 8 months and possibly go higher. Short term downside is the prototype cells are a disappointment and need tweaking to work efficiently. Long term downside is the cells just don't work, but the potential reward would see quite a lot of effort put into making them work. 
Cheers!


----------



## arminius (14 March 2008)

um, 9-12% of payment for the fuel to power nuke plants around the planet. have a look at the potential demand for enriched u308.
+ solar
+ fiberbyte
dont be afraid to go out on a limb...thats where all the fruit is.


----------



## Max_ob (14 May 2008)

am very new at this but took a position a little while ago with silex


then in the past week directors sold shares

and now this morning an announcement that sounds positive to me for Silex. . . 

is there anyone who can make a comment/ give their thoughts


----------



## EasternGrey1 (6 June 2008)

Solar : In February they announced that Translucent was only a few weeks away from having their prototype cells ready for testing. Then in April they said "Results to date from in-house testing of initial solar cell samples are encouraging. It is important to understand that Translucent is attempting to bring significant innovation to the solar industry, addressing the key issues of efficiency and cost. This is a major undertaking, considering we are attempting to introduce new materials and processes to the industry".

Does this look like SLX are not making as much progress as expected?


----------



## Jimminy (24 June 2008)

Jimminy said:


> Silex has signed a contract with the two largest (nuclear) utilities in the US for their enrichment services. Has shot up 30% at one stage.  Happy days ahead for holders....




And they have now got a deal with Cameco (biggest producer of U).

http://www.tradingmarkets.com/.site/news/Stock News/1706462/

Back on the track for 2008-2009 - I haven't had much to post on for ole Silex but things are now hotting up....

This too in the SMH today:

http://business.smh.com.au/uranium-prices-poised-to-soar-20080624-2vpn.html


----------



## Sainter (30 July 2008)

*Silex solar patent*

For those that don't know already, the solar cell patent is in the public domain, at 
http://v3.espacenet.com/textdoc?DB=EPODOC&IDX=US2008078444&F=0

It is from the European Patent Database. A heavy read in places, but it is well worth it and really starts to open your eyes as to what SLX are trying to achieve and how they hope to do it. Text and pic files (19) are downloadable.

Abstract.
Optimal structures for high efficiency thin film silicon solar energy conversion devices and systems are disclosed. Thin film silicon active layer photoelectron conversion structures using ion implantation are disclosed. Thin film semiconductor devices optimized for exploiting the high energy and ultraviolet portion of the solar spectrum at the earths surface are also disclosed. Solar cell fabrication using high oxygen concentration single crystal silicon substrates formed using in preference the CZ method are used advantageously. Furthermore, the present invention discloses optical coatings for advantageous coupling of solar radiation intouo thin film solar cell devices via the use of rare-earth metal oxide (REOx), rare-earth metal oxynitride (REOxNy) and rare-earth metal oxy-phosphide (REOxPy) glasses and or crystalline material. The rare-earth metal is chosen from the group commonly known in the periodic table of elements as the lanthanide series.


----------



## nomore4s (7 May 2009)

Is anyone else trading this stock?

It's up over 13% atm and the sellers are looking pretty thin, does anyone have any idea why? I don't even know what they do, lol, I brought purely on the TA pattern.

Surely they will get a speeding ticket from the ASX, be interesting to see the response.


----------



## prawn_86 (7 May 2009)

Looked at these guys years ago when Uranium was all the rage. They have a design for high tech lasers of some sort that can treat Uranium better, or operate more efficiant power plants, or something along those lines.

Its a very tightly held stock, with management owning a huge chunk, so that may be why not much on offer.


----------



## Sainter (31 July 2009)

Game on, guys! SLX announcement today on laser enrichment test loop status:

*Global Laser Enrichment Announces Start of
Test Loop to Guide Evaluation of Next-Generation
SILEX Technology for U.S. Laser Enrichment Plant
31 July 2009*
Global Laser Enrichment (GLE) today announced the start-up of a “Test Loop” to evaluate the next-generation SILEX uranium enrichment technology that GLE is developing to increase the United States’ supply of enriched uranium for nuclear power plants worldwide.
“The on-schedule commencement of Test Loop operations is a tremendous achievement and a credit to the entire GLE team,” Dr Michael Goldsworthy, Silex Systems CEO said today. “Having watched the Test Loop facility take shape over the last two years, I can assure our shareholders and supporters that this unique world-class technology, the only third generation laser-based enrichment process, is in the right hands. With success in
the Test Loop demonstration, GLE will be well positioned to establish its leadership credentials in this key industry”, he added.
GLE, a business venture of GE, Hitachi Ltd. and Cameco, will use the Test Loop results in determining whether to commercialize laser-based enrichment technology in the first such full-scale commercial production facility in the world.
The plant, which would be built in Wilmington, N.C., would create a reliable, long-term domestic supply of enriched fuel for nuclear power plants, as the United States seeks to meet the challenges of energy security, climate change and increased demands for power. Nuclear energy creates virtually no greenhouse gases during the electricity generation process.
Utilities’ demand for low-enriched uranium is expected to increase significantly in the coming years, with the anticipated construction of a new generation of nuclear power plants. Meanwhile, a number of current sources of enrichment supply are expected to go off-line over the next five years.
GLE’s facility could support U.S. high-tech manufacturing employment by potentially creating hundreds of permanent engineering and support staff positions, as well as providing supply chain growth across the United States. During construction, the project could create more than 500 temporary trade jobs.
“Clearly, this is a major step forward in the commercial deployment of our advanced enrichment process after years of careful research,” said Tammy Orr, President and CEO of GLE. *“We believe the Test Loop will confirm that our Global Laser Enrichment process will offer customers a competitive source of diverse and secure enrichment to fuel the operating and expanding fleet of nuclear plants*.”
The Test Loop is designed to validate the commercial feasibility of the technology and advance the design of the equipment, facility and processes for the planned commercial production facility. While the results will be proprietary, Orr noted: “We are very encouraged with the results we have obtained to date and with the pace of our progress on Global Laser Enrichment.”
GLE anticipates gleaning sufficient data from the Test loop by the end of 2009 to decide whether to proceed with plans for a full-scale commercial enrichment facility. At that time, the company also would refine its projected schedule for bringing the plant online.
The start-up of the Test-Loop comes less than a month after GLE announced it had completed its license application to the U.S. Nuclear Regulatory Commission (NRC) to build the full-scale facility. The NRC’s estimated 30-month application review process officially begins once the agency formally dockets, or accepts, the GLE application.
The proposed enrichment plant would be co-located with the existing nuclear fuel manufacturing facilities of Global Nuclear Fuel and the new plants and services business of GE Hitachi Nuclear Energy, headquartered in Wilmington, N.C. If the decision is made to proceed with construction, the GLE commercial production facility would have a target capacity of 3.5 million to 6 million separative work units (SWUs). A SWU is a unit measuring the energy used to enrich uranium, which is then fabricated into fuel assemblies for nuclear power plants.
In 2006, GLE acquired the exclusive rights to develop and commercialize the thirdgeneration uranium enrichment technology globally through a license agreement with Silex Systems. In 2008, Cameco, one of the world’s largest uranium producers, acquired a 24% ownership stake in GLE. GE holds 51% majority ownership, while Hitachi holds a 25% stake.
The full text of GLE’s parallel announcement can be found at the following website address: http://www.genewscenter.com


----------



## Not Rene (12 October 2009)

anyone care to make a prediction on when we can expect the results of the test loop?  'The end of 2009' is fast approaching and I for one am hoping for a little extra at Christmas!


----------



## Sainter (18 October 2009)

I've heard the AGM is to be on Nov 24-that might be your best chance to get a good feel for the status of things. Unfortunately I will not be able to make it this year due to work/family reasons (I live in WA, so not as easy for me as it is for you!). In terms of the test loop, I find it interesting that GE imposes a deadline of the end of this year, when in reality licensing timeframes really mean they have an extra year or two thoroughly test the process if they wanted to. So unless the test loop has a finite time allowed under US law, then why propose only 6 months of testing? I have my suspicion (hope!)


----------



## Not Rene (23 November 2009)

"GLE anticipates obtaining sufficient data
from the Test Loop by the end of 2009 to decide whether to proceed with plans for a full-scale commercial enrichment facility."

I hope this doesnt mean December 31 :-(


----------



## Supra (30 November 2009)

SLX's plant at Olympic Park Sydney is the only factory in Australia making Solar Panels for electricity generation.

With the NSW Gov's decision to pay $0.60/Kwh SLX should be in a position to sell into the demand. These panels are coming on the market at the right time.

I hope they will be competitive with the Chinese on Price, Performance, Quality & Longevity.


----------



## acfnais (30 November 2009)

The technicals are showing positive signs of moving steadily up.Looks like it is the time to get in.


----------



## prawn_86 (30 November 2009)

acfnais said:


> The technicals are showing positive signs of moving steadily up.Looks like it is the time to get in.




And what technicals may they be? Why not post a chart and show your analysis?

Thanks

Prawn


----------



## Not Rene (1 December 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> And what technicals may they be? Why not post a chart and show your analysis?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Prawn




It wouldnt surprise me that acfnais's 'technicals' relate to the website link under his message and that he probably has posted the same message in lots of threads in the hope that lots of people will click his 'technicals' link. I for one won't be clicking it.
Still waiting for an announcemnet on their tests with GLE


----------



## Sainter (2 December 2009)

I think the GLE announcement will come sometime early next year-I'm assuming February. Why? Just a feeling on my part, also, more recently, some feedback from a mate who attended the AGM and read between the lines. So don't get your hopes up for an announcement this calendar year. I could easily be wrong, but my expectation is not setting me up for a fall come Jan 1 2010.


----------



## Not Rene (21 January 2010)

This waiting around is so tiresome, what a pity we can't be given a day by day account of what's happening.
First it was the 'end of the year' for the big announcement, now it's the 'end of the 1st quarter'.
I may have to take up banging my head if it becomes a 'half yearly surprise'


----------



## Not Rene (26 March 2010)

End of the first quarter is fast approaching! Share price is slowly dropping :-(
Is the long wait nearly over or is it about to be extended to a half yearly announcement now I wonder?


----------



## prawn_86 (13 April 2010)

Bit of news mentioning SIlex. I havnt followed these guys for years, seems a slow technology to commercialise

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2010/04/13/2870904.htm?section=justin


----------



## Not Rene (13 April 2010)

Personally I believe in the train of thought that goes 'You can't stop progress'
I also think Obama follows that doctrine as well.
Anyway, slightly lack lustre market response to the good news of a successful test loop? Or shall it be a few more steps up to go before the share price becomes more realistic?
Maybe these should be held for my retirement in 25 years, or maybe they can bring it forward a bit!


----------



## isplicer (26 April 2011)

Back up by 5.7% after a bit of a drab, torturous period of new lows everyday (fueled by what seems like pathetic PR on part of management). Should be interesting to see what effect the new positive sentiment on the DOW/ASX has on this stock.


----------



## Slipperz (26 April 2011)

isplicer said:


> Back up by 5.7% after a bit of a drab, torturous period of new lows everyday (fueled by what seems like pathetic PR on part of management). Should be interesting to see what effect the new positive sentiment on the DOW/ASX has on this stock.




The chart does look a bit sickly! Sad really considering the forward thinking technology this company has. 

If you put their dense array photovoltaic technology next to digging up coal and burning it well... it does seem a little bit smarter :silly:


----------



## Not Rene (21 August 2011)

Discovered an article on the web from The Seattle Times which was published yesterday, 20 August 2011, or today our time!

Not sure if I can post a link but i have put it underneath the following outtake -

"Laser advance in uranium enrichment may risk bomb spread -

General Electric says it has successfully tested laser enrichment for two years and is seeking federal permission to build a $1 billion plant that would make reactor fuel by the ton....."


By WILLIAM J. BROAD

The New York Times


http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/nationworld/2015969956_laser21.html


Since I have recently doubled my holding I hope this means I haven't thrown good money after bad!


----------



## Sainter (27 August 2011)

The journey over the last few years to sub $3 has not been nice. My only saving grace is my average (before my sales to recoup outlay) is sub $1. All the news snippets emanating from USA that I have seen is that GE is happy with the process and that it is central to their U biz model. The question is whether it will be licensed. I believe it will be, as the 'proliferation threat' appears to be overblown. It would appear from past releases that the technology DOES work, so if rogue nations want to pursue it, they already know it IS possible. Licensing is irrelevant in that regard, so the prime position adopted by people against it is already obsolete. Surely they can see that, but they're adopting Goebbel's logic of a lie told once is a lie, but if told a million times becomes the truth. 
A couple of things: The US sidestepped centrifuge technology a few decades back because of proliferation fears, but the rest of the world did not. It left the USA behind all others, and for what? I do not think they'll pass up the current opportunity to take the lead again. And another thing, if it is knocked back, does GE go elsewhere in the world? Or does the technology revert back to Silex again (like it did after USEC contract fell over)? If so, I'm sure a few interested other parties would come knocking on the SLX door. Does the USA want that?...
Bottom line, I don't think USA can afford to not license the technology.

Having said all that, if you have a strong conviction, stick to it, as do not be surprised if people try to take advantage of thinly traded stock to push the price lower leading into this most important time in Silex's history.


----------



## Sainter (27 September 2011)

Silex and U enrichment got a run on ABC's 7:30 report tonight. As you'd expect from Auntie, the focus was on the chicken littles saying the sky was going to fall down if laser enrichment occurs. Can't they understand that even if they stop GE, others would follow (or in the case of Iran, are already there apparently). However, for those with a more pragmatic viewpoint (not to mention anticipated financial bias), there were some juicy quotes from MG re likelihood of NRC approval and potential revenue. Plus the narrator was talking about how this could make the owners very rich.
I assume it will be on ABC Iview at some stage. Look for the Tues Sept 27 link at

```
http://www.abc.net.au/iview/#/index/0-9
```


----------



## Not Rene (28 September 2011)

I guess that's why it jumped nearly30% today


----------



## Not Rene (9 December 2011)

These shares are crapping out lately. Has China stolen the secret code or something?


----------



## Baelish (6 January 2012)

Finally a positive announcement on the Mildura development, however 2MW is chickenfeed and the supply for 40,000 households is still years away. Still, a happier Xmas for depressed SLX holders.

Here's hoping 2012 brings some good news on isotope enrichment in the States. End of 2011 was an endless swamp of China pumping out cheap solar panels that use Australian technology. We send them the plans and the resources, and they get the manufacturing industry.


----------



## Not Rene (28 August 2012)

and more delays ;-(

"Silex has now been informed that "due to the challenges of safeguarding the classified and other types of non-public information introduced into the proceeding, the NRC expects to issue its initial decision in September 2012". We expect notification of the decision shortly thereafter. "

good thing these are for my retirement... i hope


----------



## Baelish (5 December 2012)

SLX has now hired a full-time intellectual property lawyer to vigorously safeguard all their commercial technologies. Here's hoping this position is worth the investment.

It seems like every Xmas rolls around, this stock goes down the toilet. I'd be interested in hearing why this time around. Last year it was pretty clear with the Chinese competition. Is it because gutless Gillard is more happy to give money to coal power than to close them down? Labor's position of smothering polluters with cash is putting off the tough job of kickstarting Australia's renewable energy upgrade. Things need to happen faster.


----------



## So_Cynical (8 February 2013)

Bought SLX for the super fund today even though i know i shouldn't be buying into this top, problem is that SLX was so cheap and SLX is a stock i have wanted for so long and i missed the last bottom due to lack of balls.  wanted to buy it and didn't, to be honest i didn't think it could recover so fast.

Anyway the fundamentals and technology are so compelling..in today with all the available funds i had in the super fund at $2.91
~


----------



## So_Cynical (22 February 2013)

So_Cynical said:


> Anyway the fundamentals and technology are so compelling..*in today with all the available funds *i had in the super fund at *$2.91*
> ~




How do i do it :dunno: it doesn't happen all the time but it does happen...SLX closed up 16.55% today after the half year report didn't disappoint to much, intra day high of $3.37  ill hold for a bit more...the fundamentals and technology are still compelling.


----------



## Not Rene (28 June 2013)

Silex has been in a bit of a slump lately, along with most of the market, I topped up my holding at $2.14.
I have renamed SLX to stand for Super Long Time(s) [the X = times! clever huh?]
Hopefully in 10 yrs it will have been worth it.


----------



## Not Rene (13 November 2013)

This just keeps on going up and down between $2 and $3 - now currently $2.20 I may add to the retirement fund!


----------



## Not Rene (13 November 2013)

The Comsec 'robot' chartist says -

" SLX sentiment among investors has been weak, resulting in a bearish sloping 200-day moving average. More recently, the stock has fallen dramatically enough to register in the oversold region of the Stochastic Oscillator. This is positive in that it means the recent momentum is unsustainable and there could be a near-term rally. However, investors should proceed with caution as this stock is still considered to be in a downtrend."


----------



## So_Cynical (13 November 2013)

Not Rene said:


> This just keeps on going up and down between $2 and $3 - now currently $2.20 I may add to the retirement fund!




Yeah i got some more a couple of weeks back at $2.40 or so, shoulda just waited for the SP to get to support..i know how this works but sometimes its like i just don't believe it.


----------



## Not Rene (19 November 2013)

SPOTLIGHT ON SLX

Morningstar Consensus: Upgrade to Strong Buy from Moderate Buy on 17/11/2013.


----------



## chode84 (28 November 2013)

A good recommendation indeed. Up 20% this morning on the back of good news. Falling a little bit since however.


----------



## Not Rene (28 November 2013)

http://energy.gov/em/articles/energ...ser-enrichment-future-operations-paducah-site

Hopefully the impetus for a slow but steady increase in the share price (long awaited)


----------



## piggybank (30 December 2013)




----------



## Not Rene (17 May 2014)

Starting to regret ever buying into this company. Just how long does it take to bring a product to market? I just hope I am still alive if they ever do. Bought more at $1.50, am I a glutton for punishment?


----------



## Not Rene (19 May 2014)

Not Rene said:


> Starting to regret ever buying into this company. Just how long does it take to bring a product to market? I just hope I am still alive if they ever do. Bought more at $1.50, am I a glutton for punishment?




I am most definitely a glutton for punishment   $1.22 and no sign of the bottom


----------



## nomore4s (19 May 2014)

Not Rene said:


> I am most definitely a glutton for punishment   $1.22 and no sign of the bottom




Stock has pretty much been in a 5 year down trend, not sure why you would rush in and buy on a day the stock has lost about 18%. The 5 year chart looks very sickly.

Surely a better strategy would be actually waiting till the stock finds support, missing a few cents isn't going to really matter considering how deep you are already in, and there is a very real possibility you may get them cheaper yet.

The price action for the last month or so is a very worrying sign. Stocks don't normally lose nearly 40% in a month for no reason.

In saying that this stock now goes onto a watch list but will need to see signs of support and some sort of a bottom forming. It will be interesting to see if a reason comes to light for the latest dramatic decline.


----------



## Not Rene (22 May 2014)

nomore4s said:


> Stock has pretty much been in a 5 year down trend, not sure why you would rush in and buy on a day the stock has lost about 18%. The 5 year chart looks very sickly.
> 
> Surely a better strategy would be actually waiting till the stock finds support, missing a few cents isn't going to really matter considering how deep you are already in, and there is a very real possibility you may get them cheaper yet.
> 
> ...




Good advice duly noted.


----------



## fwpike (22 May 2014)

I am wanting Silex board made smaller as there isn't much to be done and Silex uranium hived off so that admin overheads go away and dividends sent directly to shareholders not used as pocket money by directors
Please write to the Company Secretary asking for an EGM


----------



## fwpike (22 May 2014)

Company Secretary
Silex 
Box 364
Sydney NSW 2001”

Requesting that an EGM be held to consider the following resolution
“That Silex Systems hive off the uranium division and set it up in a low overhead environment wherein all monies received, and the remainder of what has already been received, after administrative costs, goes to shareholders directly”
I also would appreciate an email to me advising that you have so done and to facilitate future correspondence


----------



## skc (24 July 2014)

What now for SLX? 

GE is basically pulling back funding on the company's main technology, despite having already spent hundreds of millions on the project. 

You have to laugh (assuming you are not a holder) at the way the announcement is spun.

_"They have put the project on hold... but hey, there was no change to the royalty structure!"_ 

From a peak a $13.5 back in 2007/2008 to 50c today... just goes to show that there is often a huge chasm between good technology and successful commercialisation.


----------



## Serpentis (24 July 2014)

Boy, and this was my pick for the July tipping competition. Don't think I'm in with a chance any more 

I was going off a CEO's letter to shareholders in late May, that confidently stated how well everything was going with all their technologies. And that the recent selldowns were simply tax selling from funds and nothing to worry about and a bounce was coming in the new year. Sounds great, buy some more and put in an early entry in the tipping competition!

Then on 30th of June they announce a strategic review, they're going to focus entirely on SILEX, and are cutting all cash-burn on their other 3 technologies and trying to license them off as soon as they can. Read between the lines and they're admitting they failed, these wonderful technologies with great prospects have been unable to get any kind of commercial interest at all, so they're stopping all work and getting what they can.


So that lovely, positive CEO's letter? Just straight up lies. I hate management that are so disingenuous like that, because it makes me question everything they've ever said, and I can no longer value the company properly. I do love the SILEX technology and still think uranium will be huge as the intermediate during the transition from fossil fuels to renewables, but I just couldn't invest any longer and sold out of all my SLX holdings in early July. 

Looks like my timing was fortunate. I do think the market over-reacted a bit, but it does show that not all is blue skies ahead for the commercialisation of SILEX. At best there's just a bit more of a delay. At worst, the 'restructuring' continues, the delays start to pile on, funding starts to get questioned and SILEX is trapped in the middle in eternal limbo.


----------



## So_Cynical (24 July 2014)

WOW that hurt the super fund...i suppose i will have to get another small parcel at some point in the next few months.


----------



## skc (24 July 2014)

It's really very interesting how the market works.

Announce a cutting edge technology, even at the concept phase, will attract a lot of interest in the equity when people price in bluesky galore even when funding is a serious concern. Take AKP for example, doing some fancy high tech digital speakers... market cap $150m, but so far I've seen nothing produced but a few Youtube videos demonstrating the concept. On the other hand, you have SLX with $64m cash and a technology that works (except for market condition) and is priced at equity value of $30m. 

That's the market for you. Don't look back, don't rely on facts, sell the dream.

Re-reading the last few announcements... One has to wonder if they knew something like this was coming.


----------



## So_Cynical (24 July 2014)

skc said:


> Re-reading the last few announcements... One has to wonder if they knew something like this was coming.




The determined down trend (selling) since late April would indicate that someone knew something...clear lift in Volume since mid May as well.


----------



## So_Cynical (14 April 2016)

110% turn around in share price over the last 6 weeks, from 31c to 64c ~ now in a halt...again looks like someone knew something was up.


----------



## greggles (13 July 2018)

After consolidating for more than a month between 19c and 22c, Silex Systems is showing signs that it might be ready to start heading north again. Up 14.63% to 23.5c so far today with an intraday high of 25c.

Yesterday the company announced that it has decided to abandon the acquisition of a majority stake in  GE-Hitachi Global Laser Enrichment LLC (GLE), the exclusive Licensee of the SILEX laser enrichment technology. The SLX Board decided that there remained too many risks associated with GLE's business case, and that the investment in GLE and the ongoing expenditure that this would entail would not be in  the best interests of shareholders.

Today's price action indicates that the market is relieved that SLX has gotten the GLE monkey off its back and buyers are moving back in.


----------



## greggles (9 July 2019)

One year later and SLX is finally on the comeback trail after bottoming out at 15c in December 2018.

Back in February SLX announced that it and Canadian uranium miner Cameco Corporation had signed a term sheet detailing key terms for the joint purchase from GE-Hitachi Nuclear Energy (GEH) of its 76% interest in SILEX technology licensee GE-Hitachi Global Laser Enrichment LLC (GLE).

Silex would acquire a 51% interest in GLE and Cameco would increase its interest in GLE from 24% to 49% for a deferred purchase price of US$20 million payable to GEH in four consecutive annual instalments of US$5 million, commencing after the first calendar year in which GLE achieves revenues of US$50 million.

Since then SLX has risen to a high today of 58.5c. Interestingly there has been no news since 24 June but the last week has seen the share price run up from 41c to 58.5c on above average volume. I haven't been keeping up with all the announcements but am wondering if this is an anticipation of something?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 January 2021)

gee whiz, that's looking good:

12 month chart:





but there again:
Since inception, a graveyard of abandoned dreams






(never Held)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 January 2021)

According to the SLX update, the US Nuclear Regulatory Commission will provide “stand-alone Facility Clearance” for GLE, the GE-Hitachi Global Laser Enrichment. This will effectively enable GLE to operate under new ownership as a foreign-owned entity.

The approval is subject to the closure of Silex’s Membership Interest Purchase Agreement that was executed in December 2019. The joint agreement was signed between Silex, Cameco Corp and GE-Hitachi Nuclear Energy. Should all go to plan, the agreement will result in Silex and Cameco owning 51% and 49% stakes respectively in GLE.

Assuming continued positive outcomes regarding the US Government’s approvals over the coming weeks, the transaction is expected to be completed early this year.

Silex CEO Dr Michael Goldsworthy commented on the milestone, stating:


> The granting of the GLE Facility Clearance is the key step in gaining full US Government approvals for the transaction. We anticipate the remainder of this process to be concluded in the coming weeks, as recently disclosed. The GLE restructure has been a lengthy and challenging process, but we are now cautiously excited to be within reach of the finish line.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (20 November 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> According to the SLX update, the US Nuclear Regulatory Commission will provide “stand-alone Facility Clearance” for GLE, the GE-Hitachi Global Laser Enrichment. This will effectively enable GLE to operate under new ownership as a foreign-owned entity.
> 
> The approval is subject to the closure of Silex’s Membership Interest Purchase Agreement that was executed in December 2019. The joint agreement was signed between Silex, Cameco Corp and GE-Hitachi Nuclear Energy. Should all go to plan, the agreement will result in Silex and Cameco owning 51% and 49% stakes respectively in GLE.
> 
> ...



It would appear it is set for another run.

Seemingly it is the talk in every waiting room of every STI clinic in Rose Bay and on the North Shore.

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 November 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> It would appear it is set for another run.
> 
> gg



Could well happen: Had a run in Sept, based on renewed interest in Uranium in the USA plus, I surmise, on the news of the *Zero-Spin Silicon for quantum computing* flurry, announcing the Prototype Plant start.

So, what to do when the run takes the Sp from 90c to $1.90 in just a few weeks? Why, raise some fresh money, of course.
Pulled in $33 million placement at $1.27 per share
 • Strong interest from high quality domestic, international and uranium specialist institutions
... plus $7 million from the SPP

Silex will use the proceeds from the Placement and SPP for the following purposes:
• _Advancement of the commercial pilot demonstration of the SILEX uranium enrichment technology in the USA at GLE’s Test Loop facility; _
_• Assessment and potential development of opportunities for advanced nuclear fuel production with GLE (e.g. HALEU fuel for next-generation Small Modular Reactors); 
• Scale-up of Zero-Spin Silicon production capacity – a key enabling material for silicon quantum computing;  
• Develop additional applications of the SILEX technology (e.g. medical isotopes); and 
• General working capital requirements and strengthen the Company’s balance sheet. _


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 November 2021)

and I just look at Weekend AFR, and they have dropped in another story  (delivered to the Ross River _assommoir _quicker than to my grungy digs, it would seem)

For the past 20 years, Simmons, a Scientia Professor at the University of NSW and director of Silicon Quantum Computing (SQC), has been at the forefront of research in quantum computing. But now the rubber is finally starting to hit the road – or rather, the silicon is.

ASX-listed Silex Systems is about to start work building a pilot plant that will produce a highly specialised form of silicon that is a key ingredient in the specialist computer chips Simmons needs to put her quantum algorithms into action.

.... Silex chief executive Michael Goldsworthy, himself a physicist, describes the government’s announcement as a down-payment on Australia’s ability to lead the world in quantum computing manufacturing.


> “There’s a lot of competition and if you fall behind, just for a year or two, then you could lose that advantage for good,” he says. “It’s very important that we maintain and accelerate.”




...... it’s a mistake to assume that the required hardware will simply appear. SQC has made the decision to develop every part of its tech stack in-house.


> “We realised that realistically you have to build it yourself first to figure out how it works,” Simmons says. “The thing that I’ve really learned is that manufacturing is not forgiving. It’s a hard slog, it’s real dedication and precision, and you’ve got to keep going back and back and back to get it working reproducibly every time.” ....












						‘You just cannot stop’: Quantum computing becomes a reality
					

For the past 20 years, Michelle Simmons has been at the forefront of research in quantum computing. But now the rubber is finally starting to hit the road – or rather, the silicon is.




					www.afr.com


----------



## Sean K (20 November 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> • Strong interest from high quality domestic, international and uranium specialist institutions
> ... plus $7 million from the SPP




Why is it always the 'high quality' institutions involved with these things?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 November 2021)

Sean K said:


> Why is it always the 'high quality' institutions involved with these things?



_so the Kennas Super Fund didn't get a call?_

This is the first time I have seen this:
The SPP closed on Friday, 22 October 2021 with over 1,000 applications received for a total of approximately $18 million, well in excess of the Company’s target of $7 million.

the majority of applicants receiving a minimum SPP application amount of $2,000 (i.e., 1,527 shares at the *issue price of $1.31*); and
after the distribution of the minimum amount, the remaining SPP application amount has been allocated on a proportional basis...
Not the method for dealing with oversubscriptions, but the pricing discrepancy with earlier money raised:
• Silex has completed (on 27 Sep) a $33 million placement at $*1.27 per share. *


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (20 November 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> _so the Kennas Super Fund didn't get a call?_
> 
> This is the first time I have seen this:
> The SPP closed on Friday, 22 October 2021 with over 1,000 applications received for a total of approximately $18 million, well in excess of the Company’s target of $7 million.
> ...



Just because Chanticleer gets a few bucks for a promo in the AFR does not mean it is going anywhere for us ASF punters. 

It may surge on Monday. It may not. It may be too late for us.

The lady scientist, CEO whatever she is, was spinning her spiel in the AFR. Those who are in are in, including some politicians' aunties and mistresses/toyboys, as it got some Government money, and they would have been alerted with those increased volume green bars last week..

To be honest for every one of these hitting the decks every five years in Australia, there would be one a week in the USA, not counting what the cousins in China and Russia are up to. 

It all seems premature to me. 

They haven't mixed the concrete yet, let alone pour the bloody stuff. 2028, 2030, gimme a break. 

We could all be dead by then.

Aa good recession would see these trade for 30c max. 

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (23 November 2021)

Oh to be an insider.

Like a bride’s nightie this morning. ( Do brides still wear nighties?)






gg


----------



## frugal.rock (4 July 2022)

Booyah 
Silicon, not just for implants.


----------



## qldfrog (5 July 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Booyah
> Silicon, not just for implants.
> 
> View attachment 143657



Damned system sold yesterday at 2.25..nice profit but far too early exit.
My loss, your win...


----------



## Sean K (5 July 2022)

Is this on the back of the US not going to take enriched uranium from Russia? Should have seen that coming if the case.


----------



## Sean K (31 August 2022)

Obviously the market thinks this is going to get some additional work due to the Russia and go-to nuclear thing.


----------



## frugal.rock (5 January 2023)

Chart update. 
I backed up the truck on this under $3... my only biggest of 3 holdings.


----------



## frugal.rock (Tuesday at 9:51 PM)

Almost looking like it's trying to head for blue sky? Surely not. Strong close today. (52 week high $4.14)


----------

